# Hymer 544 coachbuilt 1990 electrical control panel



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good morning all  

Can anyone explain the electrical control panel (Zig equivilent ) on my Hymer to me please.

1/ There is the clean/dirty water tank level indicator switch and gauge (that doesn't work )

2/ The battery voltage check for the (two) leisure batteries

3/ A red light that glows ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, red

4/ A two position rocker switch that doesn't seem to do anything 

5/ And a two position rocker switch that is self centering, that doesn't seem to do anything.

I've tried all sorts of manoeuvers and combinations to try and work 4 and 5 out,,,,,, even got my wife to stand on the roof with her fingers in her ears,,,,,,,, and apart from a clip round the head for taking advantage of her gullibility had had no result  

Also under the passenger seat, alongside the mains/battery transformer is another black box with two wires going in to it,,,,,, anyone know what it's for??

Many thanks


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

If its the same as ours, 2 is top vehicle battery, bottom leisure battery.

I think 3 is for a second leisure battery.

Right-hand end one is usually to switch the 12v system on and off. When on a green light glows. Don't know about red light, never had one show.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi boyo,the forth switch on ours ,I was told by sales guy is an auxilary switch to wire a outside light or the like to.... fifth as said is for the 12v system,off or on


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks both but it doesn't sound right,, or work like that,, perhaps the switches are broken and have been dissconected. I'll open the panel up and fish around to see what I can find


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi on my 544 the ' rocker' switch is for the out side light by the door does the same job up or down
Waz


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

sorry ment to add that that the other switch is for a fan above the hob
Waz


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Boyo1414

I take it you don't have a manual. If you don't then you can download one from here:-

https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf

Then go to page 114 :wink: :wink:

Steve F


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Zoro,
that link doesn't seem to be working. However I do have a 2 part pdf which is the 1988/89 complete range operating manuals for Hymers which if anyone PMs me I can email to them. It contains (in English) details of all vehicle functions.

J


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Boyo1414,

I have been analysing my control panel which is probably the same as yours...

1. Yes the first switch should tell you the capacity of the fresh and waste water tanks.

2. The second indicates that voltage. i.e. state of charge, for the starter and leisure batteries respectively.

3. The red LED shows that the leisure battery has fallen below 11v and is very flat. Either recharge or replace the battery.

4. Two position switch which isn't connected to anything on my van, but is intended for such things as awning lights, etc.

5. Self centering rocker switches that enable (Green LED illuminates) or disable the 12v habitation circuits (lighting, toilet flush, tap pumps, wardrobe courtesy light).

Hope this helps!

Bob


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

The box with wires going into it near your battery could well be the switching relay for transition between Alternator power on the move and leisure circuit when stationalry. 

What year and model is the MH?


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

jimbo_hippo,

For the Model and Year of manufacture see the thread title.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I knew that........cough...

OK well the manual will most certainly cover it. Boyo, PM me with your email if you want me to send it to you.


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

My van is the same model but manufactured in 1994.

Nevertheless, I suspect it is the same control panel that pre-dated the HYW06031 variant.

The manual rather unhelpfully states that 12v circuit diagrams are the subject of a separate document which I have requested from Hymer in Germany.

There could be a long wait for their response, however, as I suspect the plant might close down during August for their summer holidays.

If I do get any further info I shall be pleased to share with you!

Regards


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Circuit diagrams for all 88/89 models in the pdf I have. 

I'd upload it to the files section but its in 2 parts and over the file size limit with one half which means recombining it and splitting it into 3 which is a pain in the [email protected] Models didn't change going into the early 90s so should do the trick.


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

My EBL104 circuit differs from the ones uploaded by James, so I shall forward this to the library for future reference.


----------

